# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی شریف بین الملل

## Salsevome

سلام خسته نباشید کسی میدونه در کل چقدر هزینه داره بخوام این رشته و تو این دانشگاه بخونم تشکر

----------


## NPIMMORTALPD

فکر کنم ترمی 6-8 میلیون کل شهریش بشه (بستگی داره به تعداد واحد هایی که بر میدارین)
بهتره خودتون هم برید توی سایت دانشگاه نگاه کنید
اگه اشتباه نکنم می تونن هر سال تا 20 درصد هم افزایشش بدن

----------


## P_Soofia

*تو خود سایتشون باید نوشته باشه.
ولی فک کنم کل 4 سال حدود 80 میلیون یا بیشتر شه.*

----------

